# Can you keep Weasel as pets?



## Mischievous_Mark

Just wonderd i saw one on TV a while ago i think it might have been on Wildlife SOS :S

just wonderd if you could keep them as pets or is it illegal ?


----------



## Amalthea

I've heard stoats make better pets


----------



## LoveForLizards

Amalthea said:


> I've heard stoats make better pets


Not for the faint hearted :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Amalthea said:


> I've heard stoats make better pets


Am i right in thinking they live longer. ?



LoveForLizards said:


> Not for the faint hearted :lol2:


How comes ?



If i knew wether or not you could have them id be doing a lot of research on them both although it would be awhile until i could get one lol


----------



## Emmaj

There fast as hell an give a nasty bite too :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Emmaj said:


> There fast as hell an give a nasty bite too :lol2:


I know i saw how fast the one of TV was and it was only a baby :flrt:

Would it still bite if it was bought as a baby, i know any animal can bite just would it be willing to bite less is what i mean.


Emma hows Phred ?


----------



## Emmaj

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I know i saw how fast the one of TV was and it was only a baby :flrt:
> 
> Would it still bite if it was bought as a baby, i know any animal can bite just would it be willing to bite less is what i mean.
> 
> 
> Emma hows Phred ?


i dunno tbh never owned one lol 

Phreds fine crashed in front of the fire :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Mischievous_Mark said:


> How comes ?


Hm...well. They are the worst pets ever. Not to be trusted around anything lighter then a bed. They dig, scratch, bite like a b*tch, jump at your feet for playing, pick up anything they can, chew anything they can, eat anything they can, terrorize other pets (mainly rodents), chew wires, are next to indestructable, are very energetic, need alot of room, climb onto whatever they can then proceed to jump at you on the way past - its very funny if you have a good sense of humour though, shred ANYTHING made of material (had one tear up a kangaroo leather sofa, and then pull out the stuffing), get into the smallest of spaces, make a mess, have hissy fits over nothing, tend to be protective of food, bother you every waking moment...the list goes one..
But never the less I luffs them and soo want one :flrt: if you cant dedicate a good sized room or shed to the them then I wouldnt suggest getting one. Maybe thats just my opinion though lol. But from there it is very easy to keep them as opposed to keeping them caged or free range. Imagine a border collie puppy...with 10x the energy. Might give you an idea of what they are like.


----------



## Pimperella

Pretty much total nutters that can not be tamed lol

Certainly not for the faint hearted and I'm sure you need to be licenced to keep them(???) But not in any way pets.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Pimperella said:


> Pretty much total nutters that can not be tamed lol
> 
> Certainly not for the faint hearted and I'm sure you need to be licenced to keep them(???)


Yeah, basically and yup I think you need a license to keep them, we only had a friend bring some over for a while so we could see them (we then took a month long holiday and went to all the zoos, breeders, sanctuarys etc to see more of them lol


----------



## Fixx

LoveForLizards said:


> Hm...well. They are the worst pets ever. Not to be trusted around anything lighter then a bed. They dig, scratch, bite like a b*tch, jump at your feet for playing, pick up anything they can, chew anything they can, eat anything they can, terrorize other pets (mainly rodents), chew wires, are next to indestructable, are very energetic, need alot of room, climb onto whatever they can then proceed to jump at you on the way past - its very funny if you have a good sense of humour though, shred ANYTHING made of material (had one tear up a kangaroo leather sofa, and then pull out the stuffing), get into the smallest of spaces, make a mess, have hissy fits over nothing, tend to be protective of food, bother you every waking moment...the list goes one..


Sounds perfect to me, where can I get a pair please? :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg

:lol2::lol2::lol2: funniest thread in ages *walks out laughing*


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Definitely sound like your type of critter, Fixx!!! *snort*


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

haha im loving them more and more, probly best kept outside in a safe secure heated shed wiht 24/7 access outside then 

I love animals that through hiss fits for no reason ive got a cat that does it, she ran up a decided she wanted to bite me yesterday, thankfully i dont have to put up with her 24/7 because we dont live in the same house


----------



## Pimperella

oooooooooo no no! You want a Wolverine!!!!!! They are just sooooooooooooooo cuddlely!!!! 

You can train them to wash pots and snicky snicky snick!!!!!!!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Mischievous_Mark said:


> *haha im loving them more and more, probly best kept outside in a safe secure heated shed wiht 24/7 access outside then*
> 
> I love animals that through hiss fits for no reason ive got a cat that does it, she ran up a decided she wanted to bite me yesterday, thankfully i dont have to put up with her 24/7 because we dont live in the same house


Definitely. Fixx, I do think they are your type of animals lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Unfortuneatly, there isn't much (if any) information about these on the internet as to care so I usually look to ex-breeders for information (but they had to go an move didnt they? so I lost the phone number :bash. They can eat you out of house and home if you let them, you have to take off skirting boards or else they pull them off. They eat whole carcass foods of rabbit, rat, mouse, quail, crickets, meal worms, cockroaches, chicks, ground dwelling chicks, crow/pigeon/magpie (they will catch these in the wild) and whatever else they might find in rabbit warrens or living on the ground. To give you an idea of how much they eat on a daily basis, my friends had 3 adults and daily they ate 1 whole (wild) rabbit and 1 jumbo rat each, or the equivelant so thats like nearly 2 kg per stoat. But, then again to be fair even she said that was alot and adult "pets" usually wouldnt have that much to eat (generally around 3/4 of a wild rabbit per day, including bones) but hers were kept in mahooooosive enclosures so they ran around - alot and had tons of things to climb so burnt it off extremely quickly. Put it like this though - they will keep you on your toes :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch

LoveForLizards said:


> Hm...well. They are the worst pets ever. Not to be trusted around anything lighter then a bed. They dig, scratch, bite like a b*tch, jump at your feet for playing, pick up anything they can, chew anything they can, eat anything they can, terrorize other pets (mainly rodents), chew wires, are next to indestructable, are very energetic, need alot of room, climb onto whatever they can then proceed to jump at you on the way past - its very funny if you have a good sense of humour though, shred ANYTHING made of material (had one tear up a kangaroo leather sofa, and then pull out the stuffing), get into the smallest of spaces, make a mess, have hissy fits over nothing, tend to be protective of food, bother you every waking moment...the list goes one..
> But never the less I luffs them and soo want one :flrt: if you cant dedicate a good sized room or shed to the them then I wouldnt suggest getting one. Maybe thats just my opinion though lol. But from there it is very easy to keep them as opposed to keeping them caged or free range. Imagine a border collie puppy...with 10x the energy. Might give you an idea of what they are like.


lol half that discripsion sounds just like my young 19 week old gill ferrets


----------



## LoveForLizards

adamntitch said:


> lol half that discripsion sounds just like my young 19 week old gill ferrets


They are like ferrets, but they take things to the extreme..every thing is 10x worse :lol2:


----------



## basky

oo we used to have one at the recue centre. a guy found him on the road and bought him in. he was tame from day one which was wierd and lucky. he was fantastic. like a ferret on speed. :2thumb:


----------

